# *Stop Fighting Yourself*



## Ginger's Goats (Dec 3, 2017)

*Hey you* 
If you, have ever, or are currently, struggling with depression or anxiety in any form, please know you're not alone! I want to create a thread to post positive, encouraging, uplifting quotes, sayings, etc, to help you get through your week.

I know,
you feel like it's easier to just _stop._ Maybe you feel like it's not worth it anymore. I know how you feel. But I also know that you _can_ and _will_ get past this if you hold on for the ride.

I know,
Whether it's other people bullying you, or you're battling yourself, it's one of the most intense pains you can go through.

But if I can only say one thing to you,
*Always Keep Fighting.
*


----------



## Ginger's Goats (Dec 3, 2017)

"You may see me struggling, but you'll never see me quit"


----------



## Ginger's Goats (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Ginger's Goats (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Ginger's Goats (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Ginger's Goats (Dec 3, 2017)

You are in charge of how people see you!!! 
Walk with confidence, even if you have to fake it at first, it'll come naturally over time. 
Walk with force, because you are a fierce warrior, with many battle scars, 
But walk with a soft twinkle in your eye, because you're winning. You're winning because you're alive to fight. And that is why you are proud.


----------



## Ginger's Goats (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Ginger's Goats (Dec 3, 2017)

_I know_ you probably have a million people telling you to "Just do it".
_I know_ you think it'll go wrong because things just do.
_I know_ you are scared to face something and be rejected.
_But:_
_I know_ you have the courage and strength to get out there and force yourself to open up about things you thought you couldn't ever tell a single soul about.
_I know _If you get out there, you'll be happy you did. Whether that be for the experience, for the friends, or for the lesson.
_I know _that _things_ don't get easier. _You_ just get stronger.


----------



## Ginger's Goats (Dec 3, 2017)

I myself tell these lies, but you can't live life in denial. When someone looks at you and asks if you're ok, Look into their eyes. Stare with a soft cry of help. If they don't pick up on it, They aren't your friends. (unless they're waiting for the correct time. If they really care they'll want to discuss what's going on in private.) The ones that say "Hey, seriously, are you okay?" care about you. Keep those people around. Tell them your struggles. Tell them what you're going through. I strongly believe depression exits your body through your words and prayer.


----------



## Ginger's Goats (Dec 3, 2017)

I'm going to be careful of posting Christian quotes, not because i'm ashamed. I love Jesus. But because i don't want to scare anyone away from something they need to see just because they didn't like the fact that i was a Christian.


----------



## Ginger's Goats (Dec 3, 2017)

If you have Netflix, I encourage you to try a really awesome show called Supernatural. They have some really amazing examples of staying strong even when it hurts, and their actors are actually amazing people. Two of the actors (Jensen Ackles) and (Misha Collins) partnered up with a company called Random Acts, it's a Crisis support network and it's helped a lot of people. (*WARNING it is a horror show so viewer discretion is advised. Not for people who don't do well with blood.*)


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 3, 2017)

So sorry to hear that you suffer from depression. When I'm feeling down, I really appreciate my animals. They have a calming effect.


----------



## luvmypets (Dec 3, 2017)

I really do appreciate this thread as I have had very bad depression in the past, as well as anxiety that never seems to go away. I agree with latestarter that the animals can work miracles if you are feeling crappy.


----------



## Sheepshape (Dec 4, 2017)

Another past sufferer from depression related to a chronic physical problem, I echo what has been said by Latestarter and luvmypets.......my animals were my therapy (and still are). The need to attend to their food/illnesses and therapies made me get out there when all I wanted to do was curl up in a ball. Their genuine affection towards me, even when I felt negative and hopeless, was a persisting comfort.

When you feel at your worst, go talk with your dog, chat with chickens, or, having a flock of friendly sheep, sit amongst them. Petting animals releases calming hormones in both you and the pet....scientific as well as just 'feel good'.

Nature's cycle says dark is followed by light. Depression will lift for most of us with time.My thoughts are with any of you still under its cloud.


----------

